# Guard dogs!



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Daisy always goes to the window and barks at people/cats or anything else she fancies. I have never liked this behaviour and I am trying different ways of stopping it. I have always thought she was noisy until we had two Bearded Collies to stay! Angus who is in the photo below is two years old (and has a very impressive coat) has a very deep and loud bark!  Once one starts, they all start! My friend, who is his owner spent three hours brushing him before he came to stay. I also have his sister Megan who is six months old. They are impressive dogs but very different from my Cockapoo girls


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

He is huge!Very handsome though although I wouldn't fancy grooming him either, think I will stick to poos


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I know Karen I couldn't believe how big he looked in the photo. Although they are not tall dogs they have long backs.  Thankfully I don't need to gve them more than a quich brush as the second part of their holiday is at their groomers!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

What a great photo... Daisy looks tiny in comparison! Would love to see more photos and one of the pony tail!! . What a beautiful coat....what dedication the owner must have x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I will try and take more photos over the next few days. I have them until next Monday so I am sure I will have lots of opportunities! Angus is the one who needs the pony tail however Megan keeps pulling it out, she thinks it is not a good look for a boy!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I love bearded collies, if I didn't have CP's I would like one or aTT


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

They are beautiful dogs Colin but I wouldn't want to own them with the children. They are quite aloof and wary of the kids. This might be because they are not used to them but I wouldn't trust them like I did when Betty came to stay. I am sure there will be owners that would disagree with me but this is what my instinct is since having them here and I can only go on that.


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

That's a cute picture! And I thought a cockapoo was going to be hard to groom!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Love this photo Sarah  x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I love how cockapoos look when standing on their hind legs. they look like little hairy people...yes I am insane incase you were wondering


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> I love how cockapoos look when standing on their hind legs. they look like little hairy people...yes I am insane incase you were wondering


You mean like this.... 










If you are insane then so am I!  x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AHAHHAHAHA!!! YES!!! Furry person!! hahah I love it!! and I am glad I am not alone in my insanity!


----------

